# Audi a4



## thollandvw (Jan 27, 2012)

*Audi a4 b5 or b6?*

I'm thinking about switching to a 1.8t audi a4 from my vr6 gti.
What is the favorite a4 b5 or b6?


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a 2001.5 b5 I love it. I was looking into b6 or b5 cars but a great deal on this b5 came up so I took it. when shopping think about what you want to do with the car. b5 99.5 and older cars are aeb head (big port) this is great for Big turbo if you want to biuld the car (300whp). newer cars are wide band easy tuning and better costume tunes. they are small port heads still good but flow less on a BT. If your not looking for performance and just looks b6 I think looks the best. Dont get me wrong b5 looks great but starting to age a little thats all.


----------



## lusettiva (Mar 17, 2013)

Definitely go with B6, it looks so much nicer. You can get a really good deal if you search around a bit. I've seen them for around 7k with a decent mileage (approx. 100k).


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

lusettiva said:


> Definitely go with B6, it looks so much nicer. You can get a really good deal if you search around a bit. I've seen them for around 7k with a decent mileage (approx. 100k).


 x2.

I've had two B6's - a 3.0 and a 1.8T (which is my current). I'm absolutely in love with the B6 body style. I hated how slow my 3.0 was, and it got terrible gas mileage. As soon as I found a 1.8T in white it was a done deal.

Like most German cars, they have their issues. I'm at 49k now on my '02 and its needed a good amount of TLC and repairs - but you'll get that with a B5 as well.

Bottom line -- go B6. Despite all of the tiny issues I've faced, I still love it. I would buy a third one in a heartbeat. :beer:


----------



## lusettiva (Mar 17, 2013)

EURO_DOLL said:


> x2.
> 
> I've had two B6's - a 3.0 and a 1.8T (which is my current). I'm absolutely in love with the B6 body style. I hated how slow my 3.0 was, and it got terrible gas mileage. As soon as I found a 1.8T in white it was a done deal.
> 
> ...


Yep! My B6 (1.8T) has a bit over 120k on it and as long as you keep up with basic maintenance stuff you'll be set.


----------



## TurbodB5 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm biased, but I love the B5 body style... I think the B6 ruined it, don't like the grille or tail-lights. Also, 99.5 or prior, as stated has the AEB head, it has more potential than a newer 1.8t


----------



## EURO_DOLL (Jul 22, 2011)

TurbodB5 said:


> I'm biased, but I love the B5 body style... I think the B6 ruined it, don't like the grille or tail-lights. Also, 99.5 or prior, as stated has the AEB head, it has more potential than a newer 1.8t


See I'm on the complete opposite end of the fence. IMO, The B6 overall has a 'chunkier' appearance to it. And I think the grilles and tail lights were an upgrade from the B5. Visually, it just has a lot more potential.

But I won't lie - I still love me a well-done, clean B5.

The B5 scene has recently turned into the new Civic scene because of their crazy affordability. B6's are gradually making their way up there though.

To each his own though! :beer:


----------



## alpha helix (Feb 27, 2005)

TurbodB5 said:


> I'm biased, but I love the B5 body style...* I think the B6 ruined it, don't like the grille or tail-lights. *Also, 99.5 or prior, as stated has the AEB head, it has more potential than a newer 1.8t


As a B6 A4 Avant owner, I feel the same way about the B7.


----------

